# India: Economy & Markets



## Timmy (24 July 2010)

Why no threads on the Indian economy/markets?

Anyone want a $35 "iPad"?

*Markets in Everything: The $35 Computer*
http://mjperry.blogspot.com/2010/07/markets-in-everything-35-computer.html


----------



## warakawa (24 July 2010)

read about this in the notebookreview forum today. 

Amazing the most people would fall for the democratic fallacies and pay $1000 for an iPad


----------



## IFocus (24 July 2010)

warakawa said:


> read about this in the notebookreview forum today.
> 
> Amazing the most people would fall for the democratic fallacies and pay $1000 for an iPad




If you hang around I can see some robust exchanges coming up..............


----------



## warakawa (24 July 2010)

IFocus said:


> If you hang around I can see some robust exchanges coming up..............




some people are paying more than $1000 for one of those iPad on ebay. I ain't lying, you search up yourself.


----------



## prawn_86 (24 July 2010)

Apple has the best marketing team in the World. They manage to convince consumers to buy an average product for a premium price.

Kudos to their recruiters....


----------



## warakawa (24 July 2010)

So what about Indian's economy? It will be as big as American's in 40 years time, half the size of China's in 40 years time? Right now, in my impression, India is still a poor nation. 

democracy not dictatorship maybe one of the reason my India in lagging behind China.


----------



## IFocus (24 July 2010)

warakawa said:


> So what about Indian's economy? It will be as big as American's in 40 years time, half the size of China's in 40 years time? Right now, in my impression, India is still a poor nation.
> 
> democracy not dictatorship maybe one of the reason my India in lagging behind China.




Actually most the commentary I have seen favors India over China longer term.

India having a higher degree of rule of law rather than rule of man as seen in China being a starting point.


----------



## Sean K (24 July 2010)

IFocus said:


> Actually most the commentary I have seen favors India over China longer term.
> 
> India having a higher degree of rule of law rather than rule of man as seen in China being a starting point.



Comes down to culture perhaps.

Are the Chinese or the Indians more industrious than the other, in the medium term? 

Innate culture could determine the next world order.


----------



## IFocus (24 July 2010)

kennas said:


> Comes down to culture perhaps.
> 
> Are the Chinese or the Indians more industrious than the other, in the medium term?
> 
> Innate culture could determine the next world order.




Rice culture verse curry culture? 



> Malcom Gladwell believes that the reason why Asian cultures are better at math than most other cultures is because people from Asian cultures have a long history of working harder. They work harder because for the last 15,000 years their culture has been based on the farming of rice, and farming rice is a very labor intensive crop.




http://www.wanderings.net/notebook/Main/CharlieRoseInterviewWithMalcolmGladwell

Malcolm Gladwell on outliers, maths and rice

"If you speak English, you have about a 50 percent chance remembering that sequence perfectly," says Gladwell.



> "Chinese speakers get that list of numbers --- 4,8,5,3,9,7, 6 --- right almost every time because, unlike English, their language allows them to fit all those seven numbers into two seconds."




http://www.pressrun.net/weblog/2009/09/outliers-whats-rice-got-to-do-with-maths.html


----------



## warakawa (25 July 2010)

IFocus said:


> Actually most the commentary I have seen favors India over China longer term.
> 
> India having a higher degree of rule of law rather than rule of man as seen in China being a starting point.






I am starting to doubt the benefit of democracy...


----------



## GumbyLearner (25 July 2010)

warakawa said:


> I am starting to doubt the benefit of democracy...




I'm certainly not.

http://www.hrw.org/en/reports/2009/11/12/alleyway-hell-0


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 January 2022)

... Three days of rioting over jobs spread over a dozen districts in Bihar,  one of India's most backward states. More than 10 *million aspirants had signed up for 35,000 jobs* with the railways, India's largest employer.

Aspirants alleged that the hiring process was non-transparent and riddled with problems, including allowing those with higher qualifications to compete for jobs for less qualified candidates. Frustration led to anger and escalated to violence. Students allegedly stopped trains and set fire to coaches. Police fired in the air and baton-charged protesters. The railways suspended the hiring, and threatened aspirants with barring them from all railway exams in the future.









						Bihar railways exam violence: 'We are graduates, we are hungry'
					

This week's violent protests shine a harsh spotlight on the worsening jobs crisis.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 January 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> ... Three days of rioting over jobs spread over a dozen districts in Bihar,  one of India's most backward states. More than 10 *million aspirants had signed up for 35,000 jobs* with the railways, India's largest employer.
> 
> Aspirants alleged that the hiring process was non-transparent and riddled with problems, including allowing those with higher qualifications to compete for jobs for less qualified candidates. Frustration led to anger and escalated to violence. Students allegedly stopped trains and set fire to coaches. Police fired in the air and baton-charged protesters. The railways suspended the hiring, and threatened aspirants with barring them from all railway exams in the future.
> 
> ...



Please excuse the 11 minute delay in replying to you @Dona Ferentes .

I had looked at throwing a few rupees at the Indian markets some years ago but they forbad foreign investment. 

Do you have an entreé?



warakawa said:


> I am starting to doubt the benefit of democracy...




Please excuse @Dona Ferentes delay in replying to you @GumbyLearner.

IMO Democracy is the worst form of government, every Tom, Dick and Harriet gets a say in electing those idiots who rise through the ranks of mediocrity, to rule us. I use the word Dick advisedly less I be cancelled. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 January 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I had looked at throwing a few rupees at the Indian markets some years ago but they forbad foreign investment.



Not my preferred place to hope to get return ON capital. The interweavings and related party transfers so beloved of the subcontinental corporate structure scare me. And as for return OF capital !!


Garpal Gumnut said:


> Do you have an entreé?



Am I invited to a Progressive Dinner?


----------



## divs4ever (29 January 2022)

aah , but it is the place of growth potential 

 and many nations have problems with transparency and ease of doing business 
 the solution is ensuring increased rewards for the risk taken


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 July 2022)

India accounts for 10% of all crash-related deaths in the world despite owning just 1% of vehicles sold globally, according to the World Bank.

In 2020, more than 130,000 people lost their lives in road accidents. Some 70% of the victims were aged 18-45. More than half of them were pedestrians, cyclists and bikers. India loses 3% of its GDP to car crashes every year.









						Maruti Suzuki: Why India's top carmaker is resisting more air bags
					

With only 1% of the world's vehicles, India accounts for 10% of all crash-related deaths. Are Indian cars safe?



					www.bbc.com


----------



## divs4ever (19 July 2022)

would they be exploding air-bags  , or ones that  work properly  , i also expect  a lot of vehicles involved  would be commercial vehicles  ( trucks , buses , farm machinery , using the roads) , 

 maybe they need better roads first ( or at least better maintained ones )


----------

